# Ok to drink coffee that's been sitting in the pot



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

past 24 hours? I'm sure it probably won't taste that great but are there any health issues?


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I had a relative who drank some coffee that had been sitting in the pot for about 48 hours...He got very sick from it....


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It's basically just hot water.. I've never heard of it turning toxic or anything.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really dont know but I wouldnt do it....But I have a real thing about things sitting out or being too old, almost over the top with it so my first reaction is AHHH absolutely not...but I dont know if it carries bacteria or anything :stu


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I know wet coffee grounds will get moldy very quickly. So I'd guess old coffee could be risky.

If cream or milk has been put in the coffee, then I definitely wouldn't drink it a day old.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

It's not fresh, so why would you drink it? Coffee, unless you are buying gourmet bags, is relatively cheap and quick to make. My mom has done this with day old coffee. It's disgusting.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Sad_ape said:


> past 24 hours? I'm sure it probably won't taste that great but are there any health issues?


I would never drink anything that's been sitting out, open for 24 hours, even water, at room temperature.

Question is, why would you want to? Just dump it and make a fresh pot :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't even want to imagine what that would taste like.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

You never know till you try it. I'd just make a fresh pot though. I have no problem drinking coffee that's 4 hours old, that's been sitting there hot getting all nasty :lol Thunder won't drink it unless it was just made. He's very picky :fall


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I've done that before...I never noticed it tasting too bad, but coffee has a strong taste to begin with, maybe it just covered up the taste of mold :um


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My mother does that all the time. (I don't drink coffee.)

If you bring it to a boil to heat it I would certainly think that should kill anything that might be in it.

Or you could refrigerate leftover coffee to keep it from growing nasty stuff and warm it up the next day. Might not taste so good. I wouldn't know as even fresh coffee is quite nasty IMO.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I have no problem drinking coffee that's been sitting in a pot for a long time, as long as it didn't have cream or milk already in it as mentioned above, but I just don't really drink coffee too much anymore. It's just more convenient for me now to take things like No-Doz or an XTZ Chocolate, or, if I have a headache in conjunction with needing to be less tired, then I'll take a couple Excedrin. The only problem with caffeine though, is that it has a tendency to increase anxiety, so definitely not a good idea to take a lot of it if you have GAD or SAD.

This sucks a bit. I was planning on saying something else in my second paragraph, but I can't remember at all what it was.


----------



## Sad_ape (May 26, 2007)

I ended up drinking it. The reason being is I actually do use kind of expensive coffee and I don't like wasting it. Also I'm just too disinterested to care anymore. I used to grind my own coffee and steep in in a french press but got tired of having to prepare a single cup at a time. I'd bought 6 dollar safeway coffee but it tasted horrible so I went back to the Peet's just because Safeway coffee is not tolerable after years of drinking steeped and fresh ground peet's coffee.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Let us know if you live.

Peet's coffee is one of my favorites by the way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

coldmorning said:


> I know wet coffee grounds will get moldy very quickly. So I'd guess old coffee could be risky.
> 
> If cream or milk has been put in the coffee, then I definitely wouldn't drink it a day old.


Yes they do! I would guess it is the same issue as soda left out. Eventually, it does grow mold uke.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My husband works nights and I drink coffee in the morning. Sometimes when he gets up around 1pm he will reheat coffee left in the pot since 7 or 8 in the morning!!!!! That is so gross....I tell him not to but he does it anyway!!!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: re: Ok to drink coffee that's been sitting in the pot*



Penny said:


> My husband works nights and I drink coffee in the morning. Sometimes when he gets up around 1pm he will reheat coffee left in the pot since 7 or 8 in the morning!!!!! That is so gross....I tell him not to but he does it anyway!!!


Pffff... 6 hours is nothin'.


----------

